# Gaming with Virtual PC?



## Perseus (Mar 24, 2003)

Is it even worth me trying to see what it would be like to play online games using Virtual PC? Hahah. Whats the performance of Virtual PC? Maybe it is better to get a whole new computer, but maybe some of you have tried playing games on it. Or maybe I don't understand Virtual PC and online games wont work on it haha.

-Perseus


----------



## Androo (Mar 24, 2003)

Um yeah, most video cards wont work on vpc. dunno why. Maybe diablo 2 will work, but i make you bet there will be many problems. Androo?


----------



## MacHeadCase (Mar 27, 2003)

I've seen some stuff about this on other forum sites. While there now seems there are alternatives to VPC, they all share the lack of 3D support...
VPC, WINE and OpenOSX's Wintel

And you can always check out the Connectix site:
3D Graphics Support (Yeah, again)


----------



## Androo (Mar 27, 2003)

hmm not good. they should just set up some kind of interOS technology so that games and most programs work on mac and windows! Like find out the stuff behind windows that lets the programs open up, and include it in mac!
Then virtual pc would have no use, and connectix would go bankrupt...


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 27, 2003)

My friend, before he bought a PC, played Ultima Online via VPC...AND IT SUCKED! For any of you out there that havent played it, the game is mostly made of 2D images anyway...but regardless...it was still pretty slow.


----------



## MacHeadCase (Mar 29, 2003)

And let's not forget VirtualPC now belongs to Microsoft hummm?


----------



## chevy (Mar 29, 2003)

This is more good news than a problem: each copy of VPC will go with a copy of Windoze... M$ is not selling PCs or CPUs, but it sells Windoze. So VPC is a way to sell Windoze to Mac users , or to sell several copies of Windoze to PC users.


----------



## Racer D (Mar 29, 2003)

hmm I played commandos 1 on VPC for some time and it ran fine, but I did have to run it in OS 9, too slow in X (VPC 5, dunno bout 6)


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 30, 2003)

I would love to be able to play Axis and Allies online using Virtual PC, but have been unable to connect to MS Zone.  It''s quite sad.

Any other Axis and Allies freaks in here?


----------



## ul1984 (Apr 13, 2003)

Instead of running Ultima Online via VPC, try out Lineage, its Mac native.
ive been playing it for like a year and i love it.

http://www.lineage.com


----------

